# Give up on organized soccer in Socal for the next 6 months



## thelonggame (Aug 1, 2020)

If you think this post is political stop reading. 
Take your kid to the park and let them play pickup with the adults. I'm sure they won't care. 
No organization is going to give your team a permit to play competitively until there's a proven vaccine and the heat is off. If you think any form you sign is iron clad to protect that organization from someone getting covid, it's not happening. That means nothing to you whether you believe the virus is real or not. It matters because no organized soccer for any of us. 
The school district won't give you a permit nor will the local city. As soon as one get gets Covid, it's not about quarantine, it's about $$$. There have already been lawsuits against companies for making their workers work in unsafe conditions. No one is going to take the risk. Stop trying to push it. Someone will sue, and no one will be playing soccer ever again like we did before. 
If for some reason you need to keep pushing this because you have nothing to do, find a hobby because you're already putting too much pressure on your kid.
If your kid is 13, they'll be partying with their friends when they're 16 and you'll be left at home hoping you can get them up for the game tomorrow. 
If you kid is 10, give them music lesson.
If your kid is 7, go play in the yard. 
If your kid is 16, start studying.
This is no joke. 
This is not Newsom's fault. 
We don't have a handle on the virus. We blew it. Cases are going up. Pro players are tested regularly. Our kids are not. 
Stop trying to find a way to make this happen. It won't.


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*
*
DEMOCRATS = SOURCE OF VIRUS
*
*DEMOCRATS ARE WHY SPORTS NOW SUCK...!!*


----------

